#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  designers gezocht!!

## alessandro

ik zoek jonge, culturele, en vakgerichte designers.
ik heb n site gemaakt waarin ik t-shirts verkoop, maar lijkt het jouw leuk om ook een van jouw designs op een t-shirt te mogen zetten?
als dit het geval is dan kun je eerst kijken op mn site, of je denk in het rijte te passen...en daarna kan je mij een persoonlijk bericht sturen!

website: http://rafael.shirtcity.com



SUCCES!!!

----------


## Thermopylae

Ontwerpers.

----------


## Samir27tdi

Ik heb nog wel wat tekeningen die je misschien wel kan gebruiken. Ik moet ze alleen eerst wel scannen, dat lukt komende paar dagen jammer genoeg niet. Maar als je mij je mail achterlaat dan zal ik ze je over een week sturen.

----------


## SouthPark

> _Geplaatst door alessandro_ 
> *ik zoek jonge, culturele, en vakgerichte designers.
> ik heb n site gemaakt waarin ik t-shirts verkoop, maar lijkt het jouw leuk om ook een van jouw designs op een t-shirt te mogen zetten?
> als dit het geval is dan kun je eerst kijken op mn site, of je denk in het rijte te passen...en daarna kan je mij een persoonlijk bericht sturen!
> 
> website: http://rafael.shirtcity.com
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCES!!!*


Die hele site heeft een nieuwe design nodig ..

----------


## Morocka

hihi

----------

